# Critique my new show doe



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

So I've finally gotten around to taking photos of my new FB boer doe, Spot (Franklin Park Delicious is her reg'd name). These are not the greatest photos but all I could manage by myself. I'm very excited about her - she has a great pedigree - maternal grandma is an imported SA embryo, mum was champ doe a few years ago at one of our royals, maternal grandpa carries the mugambi prefix, dad was champ buck a few years ago at a royal, paternal grandpa carries the Amani prefix, paternal grandma carries the harfield bestboer prefix, so all in all a really stacked pedigree!

Not only that she is correct, long and fairly well muscled, got a reasonable head on her. She probably wont show well until she has kidded, because she hasnt got that wedge yet and she hasnt deepened out in the stomach. But her first show of the season will be Jan 11th.

She was born 4th April this year.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Ohh she is nice. Is she coming to the Canberra show too, or just Albion? 

I want her :angel2:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I'm still learning, but looking at her I think she is a lovely doe, she looks good. Good luck showing!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Alyssa ... as I said she wont show particularly well ... but yes she will do the full show circuit, Albion, Henty, Canberra, Sydney then the spring shows most likely as well

thanks Epona!


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I look forward to meeting her! :thumb:


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

She's a lovely girl. Give her some time to mature and I bet she'll fill out and do well in the shows.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Very pretty feminine doe! Mine look like white box cars with legs at that age!!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone. 

I agree she is a very feminine doe, and I think once she has a few kids under her she will deepen out and develop that wedge that the judges are looking for, and she will show great as a mature doe. I think she is going to be a B-I-G girl when she's done growing. I'd like to see more of a butt on her (your American boers carry soooo much more meat than Aust. boers  ) and I wish she had a better temperament (she's very firey and flighty) although she can be calmed down in time I like them to have a very good temperament naturally, right from the start.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Ahh but she is still young....a couple of my girls didnt start developing booty till they were almost 2. A 50% is just now developing a little and she is almost a year old.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

When Australian boers can get rumps on them like toth's bucklings rossi and hurricane, then I will be happy. We are nowhere near that stage yet, and our judges and 'powers that be' arent selecting for butts ... they are selecting for pretty heads :roll:


----------

